# Anybody here ever used Black Salty's on jug or trot lines?



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Just curious of folks experience. They seem reasonably affordable and might make a good bait.

Sonny


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

They are ok, I like goldfish or small carp better.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

We have mostly used perch and goldfish in the past, but finding a bait camp near me is proving difficult. Did you not have good success with the Black Salties?

Sonny


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

I tried them before and will never use them again. I tried them whole and cut up and nothing would touch them......


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

We have used them in the Colorado River on drop lines. Have done ok, not as good as perch, or carp. I even like mudcats better than saltys for yellows.


----------



## CATDADDY1 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Black Saltys Flathead Dinner*

Hey Everybody I Just Joined 2coolfishing Looks Like A Good Place To Be, And Learn A Few Things About Cattin, A Man Never Knows Enough About Catfishin. I Run A Guide Service In Kansas For Catfishin And Have Lots Of Fun Doing It, And Get A Chance To Meet A Lot Of Good Folks. I Do A Lot Of Bank Pole And Log Line Fishin, I Tried Those Black Saltys And Had My Doubts Until I Ran My Lines, I Caught Some Mighty Big Flats And Blues On Those Big Xl Saltys, They Are Some Extremely Strong And Durable Baits. I Use A 16/0 Eagle Claw Circle Sea Hook On All My Lines, These Put A Large Hole In The Bait And The Saltys Held Up Real Good. I Rate Those Saltys Right Up There With Good Old Live Baits That I Have Always Used, Like Bullheads, Black Perch, Green Perch, Gills, Gold Fish, And Baby Carp, And River Toads.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

CATDADDY1 said:


> Hey Everybody I Just Joined 2coolfishing Looks Like A Good Place To Be, And Learn A Few Things About Cattin, A Man Never Knows Enough About Catfishin. I Run A Guide Service In Kansas For Catfishin And Have Lots Of Fun Doing It, And Get A Chance To Meet A Lot Of Good Folks. I Do A Lot Of Bank Pole And Log Line Fishin, I Tried Those Black Saltys And Had My Doubts Until I Ran My Lines, I Caught Some Mighty Big Flats And Blues On Those Big Xl Saltys, They Are Some Extremely Strong And Durable Baits. I Use A 16/0 Eagle Claw Circle Sea Hook On All My Lines, These Put A Large Hole In The Bait And The Saltys Held Up Real Good. I Rate Those Saltys Right Up There With Good Old Live Baits That I Have Always Used, Like Bullheads, Black Perch, Green Perch, Gills, Gold Fish, And Baby Carp, And River Toads.


 Wow- a 16/0 circle hook is a mighty big hook to run a line with. I never used anything over a 9/0 myself. Usually I use a 4 or 6. I Might try it if you have good luck, I usually only caught blues, very few flats. I like to use big goldfish.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Oh yea- Welcome to 2cool Catdaddy1.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to 2cool CATDADDY,I have never fished in Kansas,but I have tried Black Saltys in both fresh and salt water.

For catfish perch is the way to go,BlackSaltys are over priced and over rated.

As for salt water no self respected croaker soaker would touch a BlackSalty,I have better luck with a Pumpkinseed and chart. Assasyn.

Any way good luck with the BlackSaltys in Kansas.

BTW are BlackSaltys some kind of goldfish or little carp or what?

I need to ask ol Larry Bozka


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I hate getting mixed reviews on something like this. I was hoping for "they suck" or "they don't suck" answer. I'm going to try them I think and see how they work. Nothing like your own experience.

Sonny


----------



## CATDADDY1 (Mar 17, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME EVERYBODY, HEY SEA-SLUG I HAVE FOUND THAT THOSE BIG HOOKS DONT BOTHER THOSE BIG FLATTIES AT ALL, THE CIRCLE HOOK IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO IN MY OPINION, I USED TO USE REG HOOKS BUT I WOULD GET SOME BELLY HOOKS AND HAVE A DEAD 40 60 POUND FISH AND THAT JUST MADE ME SICK, I LET ALL THOSE BIG HOGS BACK IN THE WATER FOR ANOTHER DAY.

*CATDADDY1 WWW.CATDADDYGUIDESERVICES.COM *


----------

